# An Indian Muslim Sheds light on Indian Secularism.



## Umair Nawaz

@Windjammer

@ AUz

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kompromat

&#1570;&#1578;&#1606;&#1705; &#1608;&#1575;&#1583;&#1740; &#1567;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Lol at Akbar Owaisi..... All the best....


----------



## funtoosh

desh drohi of Hyderabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

Pakistani Citizen of India - Jamaati version

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

LOLLLL. That is only ONE Indian muslim!!!!
There are like 180 Indians of muslim faith in India. Represented by just only one funny spouting guy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

Another Indian Muslim sheds light on Indian Secularism to a Pakistani Journalist . He whacked her around . Javed made her look dumb .






Another one .

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Hulk

This is perfect example of traitor. This speech actually is anti Muslim. This guy called all Hindus that they are Hindustani as if he is not one. Secondly he praised attackers to India because they were Muslim. Who can be a bigger traitor than him, for him religion comes before nation. Such people are not killed goes to show the tolerance of our society. I however wished he was lynched.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Splurgenxs

Another Indian Muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

What an effing fool, you look at any community on earth there are always going to be a few such idiots.


See what this Indian Muslim has to say about his country and Pakistan:


----------



## kingkobra

Coward ran out of country after this  
aise **^&^ bahot he India me aur Pakistan me b


----------



## walwal

Congo brother ! You found this nut within massive population of our country ? There already had been threadbare discussion on this chap even without he deserving a drop of ink. Anyways, you would feel elated by listening to him and those bunch of mongers in the crowd;'coz this scene suits your line of thought/


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisage

Three cheers for Tiger of Hyderabad, Akbar Owaisi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Pakistanisage said:


> Three cheers for Tiger of Hyderabad, Akbar Owaisi.



yes the lion is behind as



Pakistanisage said:


> Three cheers for Tiger of Hyderabad, Akbar Owaisi.



yes the lion is behind the bars now for hate speech.


----------



## johnny boy

Pakistanisage said:


> Three cheers for Tiger of Hyderabad, Akbar Owaisi.



Hahahaha....three cheers for the man behind bars now....all the air just vanished from his...........u fill in the blank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisage

Agnostic_Indian said:


> yes the lion is behind as
> 
> 
> 
> yes the lion is behind the bars now for hate speech.







So much for the SECULAR INDIA.

Modi kills thousands of Innocent Indian Citizens and he is primed for PM position.

Akbar Owaisi speaks his mind and he is put in Jail.

Where is Freedom of Speech and Freedom of Expression in Secular India.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Pakistanisage said:


> So much for the SECULAR INDIA.
> 
> Modi kills thousands of Innocent Indian Citizens and he is primed for PM position.
> 
> Akbar Owaisi speaks his mind and he is put in Jail.
> 
> Where is Freedom of Speech and Freedom of Expression in Secular India.



you sound like a illogical newbie, I thought you are better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## johnny boy

Pakistanisage said:


> So much for the SECULAR INDIA.
> 
> Modi kills thousands of Innocent Indian Citizens and he is primed for PM position.
> 
> Akbar Owaisi speaks his mind and he is put in Jail.
> 
> Where is Freedom of Speech and Freedom of Expression in Secular India.



Freedom of Speech is quantified and not absolute...let me enlighten u legally :

The Constitution of India states that it is the right of every citizen to gather information and express it to others, within as well as outside India. The Constitution recognizes that the freedom of expression is not subject to any geographical limitations. The freedom is, however, restricted in the following cases under Article 19 of the Indian Constitution:

If the expression jeopardizes the security of the State, such as probability to trigger a war or external aggression
If it puts at risk India&#8217;s relation with a foreign State(s)
If it hampers public order, which entails peace and safety of the general public
If it is indecent, obscene or immoral in nature. It must be noted that the standard of morality varies from place to place and time to time
If it is in contempt of court, for instance questioning a court&#8217;s judgment in public or challenging the integrity of a judge
If it is in the nature of defamation, which injures another individual&#8217;s reputation
If it incites an offence or forces someone to commit a crime
If it challenges the integrity and sovereignty of India

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Pakistanisage said:


> Three cheers for Tiger of Hyderabad, Akbar Owaisi.



LOOOOOOOL, the only tigers in Hyderabad are in Hyderabad Zoo, in Cages! Getting fed by the keepers and being gawked at by the visitors.......

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## nemesis102

Fake video. That's not his voice... 

Hate speech voice not mine: Akbaruddin Owaisi - Times Of India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Pakistanisage said:


> So much for the SECULAR INDIA.
> 
> Modi kills thousands of Innocent Indian Citizens and he is primed for PM position.
> 
> Akbar Owaisi speaks his mind and he is put in Jail.
> 
> Where is Freedom of Speech and Freedom of Expression in Secular India.



Those who did are in jail, not even a single convicted said, modi told us to kill.

As for inflamatory speech from hyderabadi mian, within 3 months we had bomb blast in hyderabad.

Figure out some without employing maths....lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## anonymus

@Umair Nawaz

Thanks for the entertaining comedy video.

Could you supply some more of these types.


----------



## Pakistanisage

johnny boy said:


> Hahahaha....three cheers for the man behind bars now....all the air just vanished from his...........u fill in the blank


\




Is he in Jail. I thought he was in Jail for only forty days.

Is he not out on bail and fighting the charges ?


----------



## Areesh

Respect for this Owaisi guy. Great individual indeed. Keep it up Sir jee.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ayush

feed him more biryani...

also ggogle mj akbar


----------



## blood

Pakistanisage said:


> Three cheers for Tiger of Hyderabad, Akbar Owaisi.



sorry sir , your tiger has been put in zoo now , for public display .


----------



## Android

Agnostic_Indian said:


> yes the lion is behind as
> 
> 
> 
> yes the lion is behind the bars now for hate speech.



lion of hyderabad???
dude in entire Asia lions are only found in one region and that is GUJARAT....
True Story!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Koovie

Umair Nawaz said:


> @Windjammer
> 
> @ AUz



*Have you been living under a rock!?!? 

This story is several weeks old and has been discussed to death in several threads here.*


----------



## Rusty

Pakistanisage said:


> So much for the SECULAR INDIA.
> 
> Modi kills thousands of Innocent Indian Citizens and he is primed for PM position.
> 
> Akbar Owaisi speaks his mind and he is put in Jail.
> 
> Where is Freedom of Speech and Freedom of Expression in Secular India.



That is a really good point.
Looks like in India minorities have no rights.
While the killer of over 2000 Muslims is beloved by the majority and in power, a leader of the minority is sent to jail over a speech. 

This is just more proof that Muslims must tow the Hindu line or their life is in danger. As soon as a Muslim says something that a Hindu does not like they will be lynched by a mob or sent to jail by the state.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Rusty said:


> That is a really good point.
> Looks like in India minorities have no rights.
> While the killer of over 2000 Muslims is beloved by the majority and in power, a leader of the minority is sent to jail over a speech.
> 
> This is just more proof that Muslims must tow the Hindu line or their life is in danger. As soon as a Muslim says something that a Hindu does not like they will be lynched by a mob or sent to jail by the state.


Indian minority has all the rights, while pak minorities has no right and many already left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## takeiteasy

Hindus are generally afraid of even going near places like where @ akbar owaisi comes from. that tells you who is the aggressor. in a hindu majority country they are showing remarkable tolerance.(that does not include north Indian RSS Hindutvawaadis )


----------



## Rusty

Agnostic_Indian said:


> Indian minority has all the rights, while pak minorities has no right and many already left.



The thread is about Indian Muslims, kindly keep to it or don't post at all. 
if you want to discuss Pakistan, open a new thread. 

And since you didn't say anything to dispel what I have said, I will take it that you agree with my assessment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neutral_person

Pakistanis should be the last people talking about minorities, considering they killed every minority off. Story of minorities in Pakistan:

Hindus, killed off and forcefully converted 
Christians - killed off or forcefully converted
Sikhs - same
Ahmedis - being killed as we speak
now even Shias are being killed off

Moral of the story: A nation built on hatred will eventually consume and destroy itself in the very same hatred...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

takeiteasy said:


> Hindus are generally afraid of even going near places like where @ akbar owaisi comes from. that tells you who is the aggressor. in a hindu majority country they are showing remarkable tolerance.(that does not include north Indian RSS Hindutvawaadis who war knickers and stick scratching unwashed *** all the time)



In Apartheid South Africa, whites were very afraid to go into Black neighborhoods. By your Indian logic South Africa was an amazing place of peace and tolerance.



neutral_person said:


> Pakistanis should be the last people talking about minorities, considering they killed every minority off. Story of minorities in Pakistan:
> 
> Hindus, killed off and forcefully converted
> Christians - killed off or forcefully converted
> Sikhs - same
> Ahmedis - being killed as we speak
> now even Shias are being killed off
> 
> Moral of the story: A nation built on hatred will eventually consume and destroy itself in the very same hatred...



ahaha, another delusional Indian.
watching you people is like going to the zoo, utterly predictable behavior yet still entertaining.


----------



## StormShadow

Pakistanisage said:


> Three cheers for Tiger of Hyderabad, Akbar Owaisi.


That piglet ran away and u call him a tiger!? 
The 'sher-e-hyderabad' was shown his place by the man who has balls of steel...Raja Singh


----------



## takeiteasy

Rusty said:


> In Apartheid South Africa, whites were very afraid to go into Black neighborhoods. By your Indian logic South Africa was an amazing place of peace and tolerance.


that is your delusion. I know enough of my country .
though you may be bashing India may be because of islamic bigotry or plain jealousy. this country is tolerant to muslims. our country also does the best to save it's muslims from sunni pan-islamic terrorism being brought into this country. I know, you are bluffing because, you already knows that muslims in India are better off in average.


----------



## neutral_person

Rusty said:


> ahaha, another delusional Indian.
> watching you people is like going to the zoo, utterly predictable behavior yet still entertaining.



WHat I say is facts. If Pakistan was so tolerable as a nation, your minorities would dnot be less than 3%, especially considering it was 26% in the 1905 census. And if you guys were even 1% as tolerable as Indians, you guys wouldnt go around killing Shias and Ahemdis like you did just YESTERDAY (of course you guys have to settle your bloodlust now be attacking fellow Muslims like Shias cuz all other minorities are pretty much dead so nothing left to kill there).


----------



## Rusty

takeiteasy said:


> that is your delusion. I know enough of my country .
> though you may be bashing India may be because of islamic bigotry or plain jealousy. this country is tolerant to muslims. our country also does the best to save it's muslims from sunni pan-islamic terrorism being brought into this country. I know, you are bluffing because, you already knows that muslims in India are better off in average.





This is what I see
Modi: in power with 2000 Muslims killed - is loved by the people an no actions taken
RSS/Hindu extremeists: Make hate speech against Muslims - no one does anything 
Muslim: says some not nice things about Hindus - IN JAIL!

What the Muslim Politician said is no way worse than what this guy is saying 






Yet the Muslim is in jail and this guy is free.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KRAIT

@Rusty Do you know Gujarat riots has 75 convictions with BJP Minister and Bajrang Dal leader in jail till death.


1.2 billion people out of 7 billion people in the world.

We have so many religions, still way secure. 

So when it comes to secularism, don't lecture us. You don't know what Secularism is.


----------



## Rusty

neutral_person said:


> WHat I say is facts. If Pakistan was so tolerable as a nation, your minorities would dnot be less than 3%, especially considering it was 26% in the 1905 census. And if you guys were even 1% as tolerable as Indians, you guys wouldnt go around killing Shias and Ahemdis like you did just YESTERDAY (of course you guys have to settle your bloodlust now be attacking fellow Muslims like Shias cuz all other minorities are pretty much dead so nothing left to kill there).



yeah yeah I know your "facts" 
Just like it's a fact that 99.9999999% of Hindus were forced to convert, that is why there are only a tiny minority of Hindus left in India. Or the fact that the Taj Mahal was built over an ancient Hindu temple, or the fact that India was a country for 50000000 years.
Keep your "facts" I will stick to reality 
There is no point talking facts and logic with you, you are too brainwashed by your Hindu extremest leanings.



KRAIT said:


> @Rusty Do you know Gujarat riots ahas 75 convictions with BJP leader and Bajrang Dal leader in jail till death.
> 
> What did Pakistan do for Shias, Ahmedis, Hinds, Christians ?
> 
> India has better record than Pakistan. Also, 1.2 billion people out of 7 billion people in the world.
> 
> You have one religion Islam and still unsafe, but we have so many religions, still way secure.
> 
> So when it comes to secularism, don't lecture us. You don't know what Secularism is.



Why do you people keep comparing yourselves to Pakistan?
Is that some kind of inferiority complex?
I never say "Pakistan grows so much mango that it's a better country than Mongolia, how many mangos did Mongolia grow? NON!! PAKISTAN ZINDABAD"

Stick to the topic and stop comparing yourself to others.
The fact still remains that the mastermind... or at the very least the guy who is responsible for the safety of his people was not punished. 
And how about that RSS video? Those kinds of videos are all over youtube and I have never ever heard of any of thous clowns go to jail.


----------



## KRAIT

@Rusty Because you lecture us over Secularism, which is not even in your own country. 

Just tell me, who brought good name for Islam, Indian Muslims and Pakistani Muslims. 

As for rule of Law. Please don't lecture again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EzioAltaïr

nemesis102 said:


> Fake video. That's not his voice...
> 
> Hate speech voice not mine: Akbaruddin Owaisi - Times Of India



What a tiger sirji?


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Rusty said:


> The thread is about Indian Muslims, kindly keep to it or don't post at all.
> if you want to discuss Pakistan, open a new thread.
> 
> And since you didn't say anything to dispel what I have said, I will take it that you agree with my assessment.



lecture me when your country implement secularism or at least you as a person develop belief in secularism, at least on it's principles, we could argue how effective is is it's implementation in India or any other western countries, but that's second stage.


----------



## takeiteasy

Rusty said:


> This is what I see
> Modi: in power with 2000 Muslims killed - is loved by the people an no actions taken
> RSS/Hindu extremeists: Make hate speech against Muslims - no one does anything
> Muslim: says some not nice things about Hindus - IN JAIL!
> 
> What the Muslim Politician said is no way worse than what this guy is saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet the Muslim is in jail and this guy is free.



if you see my first post, Sanghie terrorists are condemned. these internet-sanghies does not represent 99% of hindus in India. there are places where hinduism is turned into a cult by RSS and other Sanghi terrorists who are slaves of Golwalker. that includes Gujarat IMO.

I know, pretty much you will go in circles posting more videos or links. I have understood that you are just posting here for the sake of posting anti-India. but, as a person, you know that muslims are getting a better chance in India. the gibberish won't work with me. I know you know the truth.


----------



## jaunty

Congratulations Pakistan!


----------



## Huda

illusion8 said:


> Pakistani Citizen of India - Jamaati version



Similarly we have many indian rats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

an indian sitting next to my car seat today he told me that AZAM GARH in UP called now ATTANG GARD and no one give them job in any city becasue they thing we are terrorist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

This guy is fighter against forces that want to make india a hindu state.

when he talks all indians start crying...

anyways, nice to see indian muslims are finally taking up their stand against hindu force... it seems the indian muslims have been reduced to a mouse infont of the hindu cow... exactly what was feared by muslim leaders pre-partition is happening in india today to muslim... isliyay pakistan bana tha..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

@Rusty It sounds extremely funny when Pakistanis try to lecture us on secularism and democracy.


----------



## Imran Khan

Gigawatt said:


> @Rusty It sounds extremely funny when Pakistanis try to lecture us on secularism and democracy.



and why ? tell me please you rape capital citizen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

Imran Khan said:


> an indian sitting next to my car seat today he told me that AZAM GARH in UP called now ATTANG GARD and no one give them job in any city becasue they thing we are terrorist





isliye pakistan bana tha... be proud you are pakistani and dont have to bow down to any hindu(stanis)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Imran Khan said:


> and why ? tell me please you rape capital citizen



LOL, there are lots of thread on this forum where Pakistanis are discussing how evil secularism and democracy are.  before taunting us, do you know the actual condition of women in your own country.


----------



## Imran Khan

Gigawatt said:


> LOL, there are lots of thread on this forum where Pakistanis are discussing how evil secularism and democracy are.  before taunting us, do you know the actual condition of women in your own country.



yes i know i meet i live and i have my wife in same country . your country is worse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

Gigawatt said:


> LOL, there are lots of thread on this forum where Pakistanis are discussing how evil secularism and democracy are.  *before taunting us, do you know the actual condition of women in your own country.*



Beta first practice ur own words thn teach us okay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kaniska

Umair Nawaz said:


> @Windjammer
> 
> @ AUz




Dear ....it is just an pathetic attempt to show down to us...But i would like to say that to suit to your subject ....This is not an example where facts are on the table...Rather i would like to give an example where famous Muslim Movie star like Shabna Azmi finds difficulty in getting an house...

So the bottomline is your attempt is bad and so also your examples....There are some better example i can give you to justify the subject...But again...there is an other side of the coin too....At least we people are trying to become a secular democracy....But again...Your nation is a religious state and trying to prove itself every day how much more Islamic you are...

So now can you understand the contradiction...I donot want to go further..although I have a background of RSS, still then i respect your nation and continue to do so for some of the good people to whom i respect in this foroum....

So please next time, please choose another topic... because this kind of topic is usually started by freshers in this forum...


----------



## Icewolf

Gigawatt said:


> I heard Muhajirs are still taunted as 'Hindustani' in Pakistan or asked to go back to India, why so.



Not as much as Indian Muslims...

We dont name their majority areas as "Chota India" just like you did with your Indian Muslim area called "Chota Pakistan"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

Icewolf said:


> Not as much as Indian Muslims...
> 
> We dont name their majority areas as "Chota India" just like you did with your Indian Muslim area called "Chota Pakistan"



Muslims in India aren't running for their life daily like the people in Karachi.


----------



## Icewolf

Gigawatt said:


> In India, people don't cut the ears and noses of the women or bury them alive on silly issues.



Fail troll... 

This cutting and burying alive of women children happens the most in India than the rest of the world... Look up female infanticide in India.
Everyday case reported.
You're lucky to even live until 5 in India if you're of the female gender.


I'll leave it at that, yeah?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Gigawatt said:


> In India, people don't cut the ears and noses of the women or bury them alive on silly issues.



nor in pakistan areyou mixing pak with afg ? nor we rape women and throw her form bus or hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

Gigawatt said:


> In India, people don't cut the ears and noses of the women or bury them alive on silly issues.



Hunh!!Because you like to burn them alive ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

Gigawatt said:


> Muslims in India aren't running for their life daily like the people in Karachi.



Yeah...
Instead their beating up indian policeman in kashmir...

even a anti-muslim rally in mumbai gone wrong...
where RSS goons attacked muslim with knives...
in return muslim ran after RSS goons and thrashed them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIC

Imran Khan said:


> nor in pakistan areyou mixing pak with afg ?



I meant Pakistan, in Punjab province.


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Imran Khan said:


> nor in pakistan areyou mixing pak with afg ? nor we rape women and throw her form bus or hotel



I guess you were the same Imran khan who were complaining about forum and post quality


----------



## INDIC

Icewolf said:


> Yeah...
> Instead their beating up indian policeman in kashmir...
> 
> even a anti-muslim rally in mumbai gone wrong...
> where RSS goons attacked muslim with knives...
> in return muslim ran after RSS goons and thrashed them



Aren't people beaten up by Police in your country. 



Mirzay said:


> Hunh!!Because you like to burn them alive ??



Talk about present.


----------



## KS

Icewolf said:


> even a anti-muslim rally in mumbai gone wrong...
> where RSS goons attacked muslim with knives...
> in return muslim ran after RSS goons and thrashed them



When did this happen ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Gigawatt said:


> Aren't people beaten up by Police in your country.



Yeah, cause people deserve it? Even with guns & riot shields Indian policeman arent much powerful, ya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INDIC

KS said:


> When did this happen ?



His imagination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

@Gigawatt
don't fall to a trolls trap.


----------



## Huda

Gigawatt said:


> Talk about present.




Your act of denial can't change facts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

OP should have chosen somebody else.How many muslims in india came in his support? The same fagggot ran away to london next day 

and look at the posters here who must be last to question secularism of any country


----------



## Pakistanisage

Agnostic_Indian said:


> you sound like a illogical newbie, I thought you are better.






Come on , mate. Why not address the issue I have raised in an intellectual manner instead of Personal Attack on me.

I expect more from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

This is what Indians and Indian lovers call secularism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

BATMAN said:


> This is what Indians and Indian lovers call secularism.



This is disgusting!! Bajaj is a hindu company! It doesn't care about muslim sentiments!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

BATMAN said:


> This is what Indians and Indian lovers call secularism.



For them secularism means anti-islam/making fun of Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hulk

Splurgenxs said:


> Another Indian Muslim.



I have read his articles in the past but did not realized he was such an intelligent person. So majority of Muslim intellectuals in South East Asia is in India. This is so funny seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RangerPK

The last part of the video reminds me of the following ayats from Quran.

Surah Al Mumenoon.
Ayat 104 - 111





104:*	The Fire will burn their faces, and therein they will grin, with displaced lips (disfigured).


105:*	"Were not My Verses (this Qur'an) recited to you, and then you used to deny them?"

106:*	They will say: "Our Lord! Our wretchedness overcame us, and we were (an) erring people.


107:*	"Our Lord! Bring us out of this. If ever we return (to evil), then indeed we shall be Zalimun: (polytheists, oppressors, unjust, and wrong-doers)."

108:*	He (Allah) will say: "Remain you in it with ignominy! And speak you not to Me!"

109:*	Verily there was a party of My slaves, who used to say: "Our Lord! We believe, so forgive us, and have mercy on us, for You are the Best of all who show mercy!"

110:*But you took them for a laughing stock, so much so that they made you forget My Remembrance while you used to laugh at them!


111:*	Verily I have rewarded them this Day for their patience: they are indeed the ones that are successful.


----------



## Soumitra

Pakistanisage said:


> Three cheers for Tiger of Hyderabad, Akbar Owaisi.


Ya that " tiger" cried like a bhigi billi and claimed that the tape is doctored and that this is not his voice.
Jab g@nd main do dande pade to saari Hawa bahar aa gayi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soumitra

BATMAN said:


> This is what Indians and Indian lovers call secularism.


What is written?


----------



## Rusty

KRAIT said:


> @Rusty Because you lecture us over Secularism, which is not even in your own country.
> 
> Just tell me, who brought good name for Islam, Indian Muslims and Pakistani Muslims.
> 
> As for rule of Law. Please don't lecture again.



I am not an Indian, I am not pretentious enough and deluded enough to lecture anyone on anything. 
I just pointed out the ground realities. 
Now it's your prerogative to bury your head in the sand and shout nonsense, but the realities are there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

takeiteasy said:


> if you see my first post, Sanghie terrorists are condemned. these internet-sanghies does not represent 99% of hindus in India. there are places where hinduism is turned into a cult by RSS and other Sanghi terrorists who are slaves of Golwalker. that includes Gujarat IMO.
> 
> I know, pretty much you will go in circles posting more videos or links. I have understood that you are just posting here for the sake of posting anti-India. but, as a person, you know that muslims are getting a better chance in India. the gibberish won't work with me. I know you know the truth.



I thank you for condemning a people you never liked in the first place, that takes real courage. But like I said before, the topic is about India and not SriLanka or Pakistan or Mars. If you feel it is unreasonable to talk about the subject then you are free to start a new thread or log off from this site. No one has forced anyone to be here. 

The rest of your point is neither here nor there, please go back to what I wrote, read it again, and one more time for comprehension, and then come back and provide a logical and well though out rebutle.
If Indian Muslims are doing better then why are their leaders in Jail while RSS goons are freely roaming the streets and your largest cities are being shut down for the funeral of thugs like Bal? Please answer me that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

Gigawatt said:


> @Rusty It sounds extremely funny when Pakistanis try to lecture us on secularism and democracy.



It's even funnier when low IQ people don't understand the meaning of "lecture" but due to inferiority complex, infer things that are not there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

There are Muslims of pakistan who are willing to kill thousands of muslims of pakistan, no they ARE killing thousands of Muslims of Pakistan even as we type this on religious grounds.

I suppose they are shedding light on pakistan's islamism???

If not, then how does a rabid hate monger, religious nutjob sheds light on India's secularism???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icewolf

fateh71 said:


> There are Muslims of pakistan who are willing to kill thousands of muslims of pakistan, no they ARE killing thousands of Muslims of Pakistan even as we type this on religious grounds.
> 
> I suppose they are shedding light on pakistan's islamism???



Indian, I know this might be hard for you to comprehend, but go through it with one step at a time, and you will accomplish it, okay?

Now repeat, 

THIS.ISN'T.ABOUT.PAKISTAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jayron

Imagine a Pakistani Hindu insulting Mohammad in front of thousands of cheering Hindus . The whole Pakistan would have exploded . the world wouldn't miss them though.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rusty

fateh71 said:


> There are Muslims of pakistan who are willing to kill thousands of muslims of pakistan, no they ARE killing thousands of Muslims of Pakistan even as we type this on religious grounds.
> 
> I suppose they are shedding light on pakistan's islamism???



Again, low IQ Indians dont seem to understand how a forum works.

Let me explain it so even an Indian would understand. 
OP = Original Poster makes a thread about a topic they want to discuss. 
Everyone else should discuss that topic only.
if people feel that they want to discuss another topic, they should open a new thread. This new thread does not cost any money and no one will stop them from doing so. 

The reason for this is that it is unfair to the OP to discuss non topic issues and if allowed to go on, derails the entire thread which eventually leads to the thread being deleted. 

Now please, stay on topic or don't reply at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

jayron said:


> Imagine a Pakistani Hindu insulting Mohammad in front of thousands of cheering Hindus . The whole Pakistan would have exploded . the world wouldn't miss them though.



Pakistani Hindus are respectful to their country & their state religion.

You folks, on the other hand cannot dare touch the Muslims of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jayron

Icewolf said:


> Indian, I know this might be hard for you to comprehend, but go through it with one step at a time, and you will accomplish it, okay?
> 
> Now repeat,
> 
> THIS.ISN'T.ABOUT.PAKISTAN.


One is just wondering how shameless Pakistanis really have to be. Your society doesn't even spare mentally challenged children from falsely accusing of blasphemy and driving out whole colonies of Christians. It is literally a week since 100s of Christian homes were burnt for blasphemy accusicion . Now I think about it, it's not strange at all. Fanatics supporting another fanatic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Icewolf said:


> Pakistani Hindus are respectful to their country & their state religion.
> 
> You folks, on the other hand cannot dare touch the Muslims of India.



no,we do touch them,because they are a part of my country..so yes we do touch them,play with them and eat with them..

you on the other hand may not touched a pakistani hindu,chances are dim and getting dimmer,as they migrate to india..


----------



## notsuperstitious

Rusty said:


> Again, low IQ Indians dont seem to understand how a forum works.
> 
> Let me explain it so even an Indian would understand.
> OP = Original Poster makes a thread about a topic they want to discuss.
> Everyone else should discuss that topic only.
> if people feel that they want to discuss another topic, they should open a new thread. This new thread does not cost any money and no one will stop them from doing so.
> 
> The reason for this is that it is unfair to the OP to discuss non topic issues and if allowed to go on, derails the entire thread which eventually leads to the thread being deleted.
> 
> Now please, stay on topic or don't reply at all.



You must be stupid not to see that I did not reject what the idiot owaisi said. Anyone can say anything.

However the original poster, a high IQ one like yourself, takes the opinion of a rabid religious maniac to judge the founding principle of my country and all insecure pakistanis join the corus of that ridiculous assertion, i.e. instead of discussing what owaisi said they discuss the spin the high iq OP posted.

Since that high IQ poster happens to be pakistani, its valid to expose the hollowness and hypocrisy of his assertion that what a rabid islamist says or does is a commentary on the nature of a nation. And that is achieved by pointing out that 40000 pakistanis have been killed by rabid islamists the like of owaisi and that if owaisi's speech is a commentary on india, then the violent bloody actions of those islamists is a commentary of pakistan.

Keep splashing your high iq pls, its entertaining.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

jayron said:


> One is just wondering how shameless Pakistanis really have to be. Your society doesn't even spare mentally challenged children from falsely accusing of blasphemy and driving out whole colonies of Christians. It is literally a week since 100s of Christian homes were burnt for blasphemy accusicion . Now I think about it, it's not strange at all. Fanatics supporting another fanatic.



Of course, total ignorance about the Christian home burning that happened in Madyha Pradesh the same week. 

Silly Indian.



Ayush said:


> no,we do touch them,because they are a part of my country..so yes we do touch them,play with them and eat with them..
> 
> you on the other hand may not touched a pakistani hindu,chances are dim and getting dimmer,as they migrate to india..



20 Hindus out of 2 million Hindus in Pakistan migrated to India.

Big deal.

More people cross the LOC illegally to come to Pakistan in a day than so called Hindus migrating to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Icewolf said:


> Of course, total ignorance about the Christian home burning that happened in Madyha Pradesh the same week.
> 
> Silly Indian.
> 
> 
> 
> 20 Hindus out of 2 million Hindus in Pakistan migrated to India.
> 
> Big deal.
> 
> More people cross the LOC illegally to come to Pakistan in a day than so called Hindus migrating to India.



so called hindus??i am done with ya..


----------



## Icewolf

Ayush said:


> so called hindus??i am done with ya..



What's wrong?

Btw, the Hindus that migrated to India were given a long term visa. Not staying permanent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

fateh71 said:


> You must be stupid not to see that I did not reject what the idiot owaisi said. Anyone can say anything.
> 
> However the original poster, a high IQ one like yourself, takes the opinion of a rabid religious maniac to judge the founding principle of my country and all insecure pakistanis join the corus of that ridiculous assertion, i.e. instead of discussing what owaisi said they discuss the spin the high iq OP posted.
> 
> Since that high IQ poster happens to be pakistani, its valid to expose the hollowness and hypocrisy of his assertion that what a rabid islamist says or does is a commentary on the nature of a nation. And that is achieved by pointing out that 40000 pakistanis have been killed by rabid islamists the like of owaisi and that if owaisi's speech is a commentary on india, then the violent bloody actions of those islamists is a commentary of pakistan.
> 
> Keep splashing your high iq pls, its entertaining.



Yeah, I am stupid in not being able to read your mind. That is some mighty strong Indian logic right there. I don't recall you ever saying "yes, this is a problem for Muslims in India and we should try to prevent it from happening" 
Instead you went the typical, low IQ Indian route of "DERRRR PAKISTAN IS THE WORST PLACE ON EARTH AND SHOULD BE DESTROYED BY CTHULU"

And the rest is just your insecurities and low IQ talking. 
If you feel that we are sooooo evil, then you are free to start a new thread on how the EVIL Musalan forced your Mother/Father, Aunts, Uncle, kids, dogs to be Muslim and eat halal beef.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Icewolf said:


> What's wrong?
> 
> Btw, the Hindus that migrated to India were given a long term visa. Not staying permanent.



ok,i correct myself,pak hindus take refuge in india..


----------



## notsuperstitious

Rusty said:


> Yeah, I am stupid in not being able to read your mind. That is some mighty strong Indian logic right there. I don't recall you ever saying "yes, this is a problem for Muslims in India and we should try to prevent it from happening"
> Instead you went the typical, low IQ Indian route of "DERRRR PAKISTAN IS THE WORST PLACE ON EARTH AND SHOULD BE DESTROYED BY CTHULU"
> 
> And the rest is just your insecurities and low IQ talking.
> If you feel that we are sooooo evil, then you are free to start a new thread on how the EVIL Musalan forced your Mother/Father, Aunts, Uncle, kids, dogs to be Muslim and eat halal beef.



OK let me say it, people like Owaisi who do politics of divide and rule, of cultural segragation and hatred based on religious ideas are a problem for muslims of india, as they will suffer in the end if they manage to cut themselves off from the mainstream and indian law is trying to prevent it from happening.

In an islamist country like Pakistan, such people however will prosper and indeed have a place in society, even when they end up killing 40000 muslims for being less than muslims. Hence the different spin by the OP and you and a different interpretation by indians and indian law. There, I said it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Rusty said:


> Instead you went the typical, low IQ Indian route of "DERRRR PAKISTAN IS THE WORST PLACE ON EARTH AND SHOULD BE DESTROYED BY CTHULU"



The most merciful thing in the world, I think, is the inability of the human mind to correlate all its contents. We live on a placid island of ignorance in the midst of black seas of infinity, and it was not meant that we should voyage far. The sciences, each straining in its own direction, have hitherto harmed us little; but some day the piecing together of dissociated knowledge will open up such terrifying vistas of reality, and of our frightful position therein, that we shall either go mad from the revelation or flee from the light into the peace and safety of a new dark age.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## INDIC

Rusty said:


> It's even funnier when low IQ people don't understand the meaning of "lecture" but due to inferiority complex, infer things that are not there.



Another incredible lecture.


----------



## jbond197

Typical Pakistani mentality - Anyone becomes a hero/tiger if he starts bashing other religions, start calling names to other religion's gods.. And if some one call names to their gods they invoke blasphemy.. This is the very reason for their downfall and the state they are in today.. They have turned into a society filled with intolerant bunch who always praises the intolerant ones..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

Well this guy speech pretty much endorse Mannmohan singh report about Indian muslim living condition and discrimination in majority Hindu.


----------



## Backbencher

Threads like these make me wonder what could be the age of the thread starter and the moderator who commented below that


----------



## humanfirst

Rusty said:


> Yeah, I am stupid in not being able to read your mind. That is some mighty strong Indian logic right there. I don't recall you ever saying "yes, this is a problem for Muslims in India and we should try to prevent it from happening"
> Instead you went the typical, low IQ Indian route of "DERRRR PAKISTAN IS THE WORST PLACE ON EARTH AND SHOULD BE DESTROYED BY CTHULU"



It seems your high IQ brain is failing to comprehend his post..He is countering the logic of using the speech/action of an extrimist as an example of indian secularism by comparing it to using the actions of high IQ islamic terrorists(who kill thousands every year in the name of islam)of pakistan as an example of pakistani islamiath..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

Icewolf said:


> Fail troll...
> 
> This cutting and burying alive of women children happens the most in India than the rest of the world... Look up female infanticide in India.
> Everyday case reported.
> You're lucky to even live until 5 in India if you're of the female gender.
> 
> 
> I'll leave it at that, yeah?



I'm glad I live in Pakistan. India sounds like a hell hole of a nightmare.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Cherokee said:


> Another Indian Muslim sheds light on Indian Secularism to a Pakistani Journalist . He whacked her around . Javed made her look dumb .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one .


Salman rushde



Pakistanisage said:


> So much for the SECULAR INDIA.
> 
> Modi kills thousands of Innocent Indian Citizens and he is primed for PM position.
> 
> Akbar Owaisi speaks his mind and he is put in Jail.
> 
> Where is Freedom of Speech and Freedom of Expression in Secular India.



welcome to india son.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

StormShadow said:


> That piglet ran away and u call him a tiger!?
> The 'sher-e-hyderabad' was shown his place by the man who has balls of steel...Raja Singh


strange for a hindu the words r 'bold' n for a Muslim words were 'hate'.

Minority discrimination at its best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Icewolf said:


> This guy is fighter against forces that want to make india a hindu state.
> 
> when he talks all indians start crying...
> 
> anyways, nice to see indian muslims are finally taking up their stand against hindu force... it seems the indian muslims have been reduced to a mouse infont of the hindu cow... exactly what was feared by muslim leaders pre-partition is happening in india today to muslim... isliyay pakistan bana tha..



Yes he is a true warrior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Imran Khan said:


> nor in pakistan areyou mixing pak with afg ? nor we rape women and throw her form bus or hotel


in logon ny to apne mehman b nai chory


----------



## Vinod2070

As some Pakistanis have been able to realize, the very fact that this piece of sh*t is still breathing and has not been chopped to bits is itself an indication of our secularism.

What should really be done to this kind is another matter altogether.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## StormShadow

Umair Nawaz said:


> strange for a hindu the words r 'bold' n for a Muslim words were 'hate'.
> 
> Minority discrimination at its best.



So what type of words were you expecting when Raam lala was being insulted??


----------



## neehar

Nisar: Indian Muslims Discrimination Myth - YouTube


----------



## Rusty

fateh71 said:


> OK let me say it, people like Owaisi who do politics of divide and rule, of cultural segragation and hatred based on religious ideas are a problem for muslims of india, as they will suffer in the end if they manage to cut themselves off from the mainstream and indian law is trying to prevent it from happening.
> 
> In an islamist country like Pakistan, such people however will prosper and indeed have a place in society, even when they end up killing 40000 muslims for being less than muslims. Hence the different spin by the OP and you and a different interpretation by indians and indian law. There, I said it.



that is not the issue I brought up.
I don't know if you have difficulty reading or just not smart enough to understand what i said. 

So I will say it one more time. 
India has a million and one "leaders" who preach divide and rule. 
Yet only the minority leaders seem to be attacked by the government.
While the indian government is putting Owaisi in jail and attacking Golden temples, the Hindu extremist are given a free hand to spread hate and violence against the minorities, as evidence by the numerous youtube videos of RSS rallies with hate speach against Muslims. 

And once again, what is it with you and your inability to stay on topic?
Do you have ADHD? Are you physically unable to comprehend what "stay on topic means" ?
you should see a doctor for that.


----------



## Rusty

humanfirst said:


> It seems your high IQ brain is failing to comprehend his post..He is countering the logic of using the speech/action of an extrimist as an example of indian secularism by comparing it to using the actions of high IQ islamic terrorists(who kill thousands every year in the name of islam)of pakistan as an example of pakistani islamiath..



So basically he is saying "DON'T LOOK AT ALL THE BAD THINGS THAT ARE HAPPENING IN INDIA, LOOK HOW EVIL AND BAD PAKISTANIS ARE!!!!!!!1111ONE"

Well, that is about as intelligent an answer one can expect from internet Hindus. 
You don't get to be a mindless hate drone like them with a high intellect. 

We have 7 pages of Internet Hindus foaming at the mouth about Pakistan while not addressing the topic at hand. 
The reason of course is that you people living in a fantasy world where India has white beggars and the taxis are luxury cars. 
And you are unable to face the realities of India. Of course in this reality, Pakistan is harbinger of all evil, like a Bollywood movie we are the reason all evil exist on this planet. 

You can't really reason with Internet Hindus, even the Congress party has realized this and is trying to crack down on them. 
All I have to say is that may God be with India in it's fight against Internet Hindus.


----------



## humanfirst

Rusty said:


> So basically he is saying "DON'T LOOK AT ALL THE BAD THINGS THAT ARE HAPPENING IN INDIA, LOOK HOW EVIL AND BAD PAKISTANIS ARE!!!!!!!1111ONE"
> 
> .



You are still not getting the point..It was not at all about blaming pakistan or its ills..But about the fallacy of using a radical's speech as something to "show light" on indian secularism..Just saying that its as fallacous as showing the action of your everyday killer jehadi as something showing the real face of pakistani islamiyath..I hope you understood the difference..
Its your own deep convictions that is making you believe that we are comparing one blast a day terrorist-islamist $hithole to india..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humanfirst

Rusty said:


> India has a million and one "leaders" who preach divide and rule.
> Yet only the minority leaders seem to be attacked by the government.
> .



There was a hate speech reply to owaisi by top VHP leader Dr.Togadia and there is a case filed against him by Maharashtra Govt..
Maharashtra Police registers case against VHP leader Praveen Togadia for hate speech | NDTV.com
And in his speech akbaruddin owaisi was threatening to "finish off hindus" in three days,while togadia was not at all thretening any community..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

@humanfirst, glad to see since you have a good grasp of logic and reason, and indeed intelligence to use them effectively, you do not suffer from the need to keep calling others low iq etc etc in every post.

Like Owaisi, some religious nutjobs through their inherent supremacist beliefs in fairytales feel the need to abuse others, as that the only way they feel they can make a point.


----------



## Rusty

humanfirst said:


> There was a hate speech reply to owaisi by top VHP leader Dr.Togadia and there is a case filed against him by Maharashtra Govt..
> Maharashtra Police registers case against VHP leader Praveen Togadia for hate speech | NDTV.com
> And in his speech akbaruddin owaisi was threatening to "finish off hindus" in three days,while togadia was not at all thretening any community..



Thank you for replying to the actual topic. 
Now, what do you think about all those RSS rallies that spew hate speech?
Don't you think those people should be in jail too?


----------



## notsuperstitious

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The most merciful thing in the world, I think, is the inability of the human mind to correlate all its contents. We live on a placid island of ignorance in the midst of black seas of infinity, and it was not meant that we should voyage far. The sciences, each straining in its own direction, have hitherto harmed us little; but some day the piecing together of dissociated knowledge will open up such terrifying vistas of reality, and of our frightful position therein, that we shall either go mad from the revelation or flee from the light into the peace and safety of a new dark age.



Dude, you hit that one out of the park!!!


----------



## Umair Nawaz

neehar said:


> Nisar: Indian Muslims Discrimination Myth - YouTube



Hassan Nisar is a traitor dude no body takes him seriously. 
He comes into shows when he is high on drinking.
He doesnt know what he is saying.


----------



## kaykay

akbarudin owasi ke baap dada bhi hindus ko finish karne ki baat kahte kahte marr gaye.....aab iski baari hai....anyway police ne usko itne dande maare ki dubaara kabhi nahi bolega....hahahahaha


----------



## neehar

Umair Nawaz said:


> Hassan Nisar is a traitor dude no body takes him seriously.
> He comes into shows when he is high on drinking.
> He doesnt know what he is saying.



hasan nisar tells the truth and speaks sensibly than most of ur fellowmen whether hes drunk or not.and hes 10000 times better than this asaduddin and akbaruddin.im not sayn this because i hate muslims or anything i have many muslim friends.im only saying this because i know those schmucks better than you for i was born and brought up in hyderabad.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

neehar said:


> *hasan nisar tells the truth and speaks sensibly than most of ur fellowme*n whether hes drunk or not.and hes 10000 times better than this asaduddin and akbaruddin.im not sayn this because i hate muslims or anything i have many muslim friends.im only saying this because i know those schmucks better than you for i was born and brought up in hyderabad.


LOL what u think of akbar owaisi is exactly what we think of a person like hassan nisar.


----------



## banned

Muslims are a whinning bunch no matter where they go they are never satisfied until they are able to turn the country into Afghanistan then they will cry about hunger, disease and death...


----------



## neehar

Umair Nawaz said:


> LOL what u think of akbar owaisi is exactly what we think of a person like hassan nisar.



when did hasan nisar called to kill people and ranted something against other religions???show me a single video where he talked senseless ,infuriating and untrue?? all he does is say the truth and truth is bitter.forget any video did he say anything wrong in the vedio which i posted??dont u agree with him??literacy rate of indian muslims is 60% in 2001 i'm sure they'd be more than 70% by now..on the contrary ur whole population is struglging to reach 60% even now...
http://censusindia.gov.in/Ad_Campaign/drop_in_articles/04-Distribution_by_Religion.pdf


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

neehar said:


> when did hasan nisar called to kill people and ranted something against other religions???show me a single video where he talked senseless ,infuriating and untrue?? all he does is say the truth and truth is bitter



I used to respect hassan nisar... but guess what hes as corrupt as anyother mofo journo in the country...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## neehar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I used to respect hassan nisar... but guess what hes as corrupt as anyother mofo journo in the country...



thats how most of the good people are downgraded..so ur saying a journalist more so a column writer is corrupt..god save his billions of money..thanx for the info..i'll remember it


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

neehar said:


> thats how most of the good people are downgraded..so ur saying a journalist more so a column writer is corrupt..god save his billions of money..thanx for the info..i'll remember it



Dude you should see his multi crore banglow he lives in... can a column writer with humble background build such a house in his lifetime through writting columns in local papers? i doubt tht.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

neehar said:


> *when did hasan nisar called to kill people and ranted something against other religions??*?show me a single video where he talked senseless ,infuriating and untrue?? all he does is say the truth and truth is bitter.forget any video did he say anything wrong in the vedio which i posted??dont u agree with him??literacy rate of indian muslims is 60% in 2001 i'm sure they'd be more than 70% by now..on the contrary ur whole population is struglging to reach 60% even now...
> http://censusindia.gov.in/Ad_Campaign/drop_in_articles/04-Distribution_by_Religion.pdf



neither did akbar owaisi. watch the video carefully.


----------



## Da-Bang

Indian muslims have chosen to beleieve in the concept of India rather than Arab tribal customs

Their practice of Islam as suited to the sub continent is perfect and therefore in harmony with indians regardless of religion.

Couple of arbi Pakistani wannabe twits wont changebthebtolerant and peaceful nature of muslims here


----------



## neehar

Umair Nawaz said:


> neither did akbar owaisi. watch the video carefully.



that may sound quranic versus to u but encouraging people against a group,community or individuals is called hate speech and people get carried away.many die.u didnt answer my rest of the question..look this too..u'll enjoy
Akbaruddin Owaisi-Latest Speech After Bail-A Strong Reply(2013) - YouTube


----------



## Da-Bang

neehar said:


> that may sound quranic versus to u but encouraging people against a group,community or yt? Yindividuals is called hate speech and people get carried away.many die.u didnt answer my rest of the question..look this too..u'll enjoy
> Akbaruddin Owaisi-Latest Speech After Bail-A Strong Reply(2013) - YouTube



If quranic verses encourage hate speech, its high time quran be edited n rewritten according to modern society.


----------



## kaykay

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dude you should see his multi crore banglow he lives in... can a column writer with humble background build such a house in his lifetime through writting columns in local papers? i doubt tht.



Isn't that guy pays around 150000 pkr/month as tax?? Don't know about him but India senior journalists get 5-10 lakhs Indian rupee/months as salary......so multi crore banglows are surely not a issue for them.


----------



## neehar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dude you should see his multi crore banglow he lives in... can a column writer with humble background build such a house in his lifetime through writting columns in local papers? i doubt tht.



i'm sorry i dnt know abt his bunglow or car.i've never seen it nor i've asked him.i dnt know how much hes paid per an episode or per his column.i dnt knw whether he does any other business or not..and i also dnt knw how u know abt all these things.its premature to form an opinion before confirming them.all i know is he speaks sensible and i never saw any lie come out of his mouth till now.as a viewer thats all i'm entitled to not his personal expenses nor his personal relations.this is what one of ur blog says
http://www.siasat.pk/forum/showthread.php?109716-Hassan-Nisar-s-Salary-mind-boggling


----------



## United

Umair Nawaz said:


> unbelievable very inspiring speech............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz




----------



## Roybot

Umair Nawaz said:


>



He was attacked by some criminals apparently due to some property dispute fallout. Oh yeah the attackers were Muslims too!



> *Police Commissioner A K Khan said that the incident occurred in Barkas area in Chandrayangutta from where Akbaruddin is the MLA. Akbaruddin and another MIM MLA from Malakpet, Ahmed Bhalala, were on routine rounds in the area when four persons, allegedly owing allegiance to a property dealer Mohammed Phelwan, a former party member, attacked him. They first attacked Akbaruddin with knives and then opened fire when he ran towards his car.* Bhalala, who intervened, was also seriously injured but was declared out of danger later in the evening.
> 
> *Police said one of the assailants, Irfan, believed to be a nephew of Mohammed Phelwan, was injured when the security personnel of Bhalala opened fire. He died later at the hospital.*
> 
> Officials said that Phelwan, a former member of MIM and friend of Owaisi fell out with him over some land dispute. *Supporters of both Owaisi and Phelwan had clashed during the May 2009 elections too.*
> 
> Akbaruddin Owaisi attacked with knives, shot 3 times, critical - Indian Express



Victimhood point earned= 0

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## A1Kaid

Capt.Popeye said:


> LOOOOOOOL, the only tigers in Hyderabad are in Hyderabad Zoo, in Cages! Getting fed by the keepers and being gawked at by the visitors.......




This guy has some mental problem, he laughs at every little thing, I bet if you said his name he will laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

A1Kaid said:


> This guy has some mental problem, he laughs at every little thing, I bet if you said his name he will laugh.



LOLLL, No, amigo. Its only you who can give me laffs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SamantK

Did not know this was happening in Hyd.. barkas is one of the most infamous place in Hyd.. The TDP did well to clean the scum bags there, I hope it remains that way.

Coming to the topic, I'll be so happy that that the dhakkan does not get up.. Their family has been real trouble for everyone in the old city.. I have a friend there who curses them for the numerous riots and bandh's they start.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

A1Kaid said:


> This guy has some mental problem, he laughs at every little thing, I bet if you said his name he will laugh.



Soo right sir


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Umair Nawaz said:


> Soo right sir



See now; why are you ing.
That too ing @A1Kaid?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## India defense

Cherokee said:


> Another Indian Muslim sheds light on Indian Secularism to a Pakistani Journalist . He whacked her around . Javed made her look dumb .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one .



For some they are not true muslim...Owasi is true muslim


----------



## Joe Shearer

A1Kaid said:


> This guy has some mental problem, he laughs at every little thing, I bet if you said his name he will laugh.



One more insult to <shudder!> a Jr. TT member.

O the ignominy of it all!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jaunty

Roybot said:


> He was attacked by some criminals apparently due to some property dispute fallout. Oh yeah the attackers were Muslims too!
> 
> 
> 
> Victimhood point earned= 0



I am yet to understand this perpetual victimhood of muslims, esp on pdf. I mean they can fake anything to assume victimhood. They can stoop as low as posting earthquake, flood victims to spread their propaganda. Not sure what causes these guys to be such habitual liars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

Joe Shearer said:


> One more insult to <shudder!> a Jr. TT member.
> 
> O the ignominy of it all!



Glad to see you defending his low quality post, its actually an accurate description of this troubled member. Who in every one of his posts inserts "lol" "rofl" and multiple smilies and treating the forum as a chat room.

You think we give these kinds of people respect? You're at the wrong forum then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

A1Kaid said:


> Glad to see you defending his low quality post, its actually an accurate description of this troubled member. Who in every one of his posts inserts "lol" "rofl" and multiple smilies and treating the forum as a chat room.
> 
> You think we give these kinds of people respect? You're at the wrong forum then.



Do let me decide what I think and what I don't, before going on to decide for me if I am at the right forum or not.

I was not defending his post, merely drawing ironic attention to your hyper-sensitivity. If his post was low quality, did anyone force you to respond? In such circumstances, personally, sometimes I respond, sometimes I treat a poster and his post with the contempt they deserve, by ignoring them and moving on. When I respond, I do so knowing very well that a brawl might ensue, especially if the other chap is a thick-skinned beast, and does not know that he is in the wrong. Or does not care. And if I get into a brawl, I don't complain about being insulted; I go into it knowing that the chances I will be insulted are high, and I go in braced for it.

These are my principles, which cannot be forced on to anyone else, but I can certainly say to others that there might be a better way of handling provocations other than by drawing ourselves up to our full heights and and putting on the expression that John Master's camels put on, once the rifleman had had his way with them.

The post you are referring to was not high quality. Neither is this deliberately mischievous thread. Those who participate to support it have already nailed their colours to the mast. What remains for them to complain about?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Joe Shearer

I am putting this in a separate post, for emphasis.

This poster is one of the best. He has of late, over the last six months, been displaying frustration and anger, sometimes contempt, in his posts, features which were entirely absent earlier. It is for each of us to judge why this is so; for me, it is the strain of facing a war on two fronts, a war waged on us by both the Internet Hindus and their equally venomous counterparts, the Internet Muslims. It troubles me to the core that people who are not fit to tie his shoelaces have the temerity to make slighting remarks about him and his alleged propensity to troll, with not the slightest effort at understanding the pressures that he, I and others who consider ourselves decent human beings devoid of some of the excessive jingoism and hyper-national tendencies so regrettably on display otherwise.

Before you judge him, match him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

jaunty said:


> I am yet to understand this perpetual victimhood of muslims, esp on pdf. I mean they can fake anything to assume victimhood. They can stoop as low as posting earthquake, flood victims to spread their propaganda. Not sure what causes these guys to be such habitual liars.



Every agressor, every imperialist needs a story for expansionism, externally to justify, internally to rally troops.

At the accusations at capt popeye, what a freaking joke by a ''think tank'' that thinks a rambling hate monger now passes judgement on concepts of coexistence, its like saying how a 15 year old talibani suicide bomber sheds light on jinnah's pakistan. Even on popeye's worst day, the think tank does not come to his ankles.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Capt.Popeye said:


> See now; why are you ing.
> That too ing @A1Kaid?



I know u indians r too jealous people.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Umair Nawaz said:


> I know u indians r too jealous people.




The day the knowledge of an adolescent, expressed in unkempt and slovenly language, influences our opinions, or their expression, it will be time to find other options of seeking to build bridges between two deeply riven people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Joe Shearer said:


> Do let me decide what I think and what I don't, before going on to decide for me if I am at the right forum or not.
> 
> I was not defending his post, merely drawing ironic attention to your hyper-sensitivity. If his post was low quality, did anyone force you to respond? In such circumstances, personally, sometimes I respond, sometimes I treat a poster and his post with the contempt they deserve, by ignoring them and moving on. When I respond, I do so knowing very well that a brawl might ensue, especially if the other chap is a thick-skinned beast, and does not know that he is in the wrong. Or does not care. And if I get into a brawl, I don't complain about being insulted; I go into it knowing that the chances I will be insulted are high, and I go in braced for it.
> 
> These are my principles, which cannot be forced on to anyone else, but I can certainly say to others that there might be a better way of handling provocations other than by drawing ourselves up to our full heights and and putting on the expression that John Master's camels put on, once the rifleman had had his way with them.
> 
> The post you are referring to was not high quality. Neither is this deliberately mischievous thread. Those who participate to support it have already nailed their colours to the mast. What remains for them to complain about?



Really,

Do u know yr just trying to act too smart then actually u r.
Remember last time we had argument u started complaining when i used the words old man n baba g for u.

And now yr saying u dont complain.


----------



## SamantK

Umair Nawaz said:


> Really,
> 
> Do u know yr just trying to act too smart then actually u r.
> Remember last time we had argument u started complaining when i used the words old man n baba g for u.
> 
> And now yr saying u dont complain.



Umair,

I understand that we all cannot match some guys, but a wise guy should know when to shut his trap.

Adios!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Joe Shearer said:


> The day the knowledge of an adolescent, expressed in unkempt and slovenly language, influences our opinions, or their expression, it will be time to find other options of seeking to build bridges between two deeply riven people.



let me put it that way yr defending yr comrade n im mine.


----------



## Joe Shearer

Umair Nawaz said:


> let me put it that way yr defending yr comrade n im mine.



You could not be more wrong. 

I defend issues, positions, not comrades. 

This case is precisely the same. Nobody should be condemned, his track record should not be distorted because of the strain of a daily fight with mindless morons - I have examples very close at hand, but shall defer to your admirers, some of whom think you adorable. 

They probably like digging their noses, too.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qamar1990

India defense said:


> For some they are not true muslim...Owasi is true muslim




that javed akthar is an atheist


----------



## Capt.Popeye

qamar1990 said:


> that javed akthar is an atheist



Even Atheism is a belief; a belief of Faith: don't you know?
If it is different from yours or mine; that does not make it inferior or flawed.


----------



## qamar1990

Capt.Popeye said:


> Even Atheism is a belief; a belief of Faith: don't you know?
> If it is different from yours or mine; that does not make it inferior or flawed.



athiesm is a belief of faith, now thats a new one.

atheism is a belief you right about that, its a belief that one day some reaction to something happened all by it self caused by nothin and soon that started creating mass and space automagically.


----------



## Joe Shearer

qamar1990 said:


> athiesm is a belief of faith, now thats a new one.
> 
> atheism is a belief you right about that, its a belief that one day some reaction to something happened all by it self caused by nothin and soon that started creating mass and space automagically.



Ascribing it to a bearded gentleman with an itch to build a universe is hardly the answer.


----------



## Capt.Popeye

qamar1990 said:


> athiesm is a belief of faith, now thats a new one.
> 
> atheism is a belief you right about that, its a belief that one day some reaction to something happened all by it self caused by nothin and soon that started creating mass and space automagically.




So you're saying this:
*Nothing ever came out of Nothing*; right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imran_ind

We love our India - YouTube

must watch



imran_ind said:


> We love our India - YouTube
> 
> must watch



He is clearly pointing out to every pakistani who is spitting venom

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuzDYEzRTBg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imran_ind

dont compare moron like owaisi to others

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK8Z5PEDHcM


----------



## Azazel

Capt.Popeye said:


> Even Atheism is a belief; a belief of Faith: don't you know?
> If it is different from yours or mine; that does not make it inferior or flawed.



Nope,Atheism is the rejection of faith.Big difference mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

